# 70K look shoe



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

When I bought these there were only a few other shoes with look drillings..I reglued the soles 3 times but they served me well..


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, I remember that model of shoe. You've had those a long time.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

They'd go good with your Mondrian


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

They are very La Vie Clare.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

I had a pair of those, I loved the leather footbed, and how it molded to your foot like a Brooks saddle. They were great shoes!!


----------



## JBjerregaard2 (Nov 11, 2009)

does any of you remember the model náme for the shoe?

LOOK AP something?


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty sure it was the AP76...


----------



## JBjerregaard2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks 

Yes I was in that area my self, I had a pair and yes they looked stunning and where great to use, I think I remember that they had carbon in the soles, but not sure


----------



## JBjerregaard2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if by chance a us shop still has these for sale
would be fun to have a pair again, looking for US size 71/2 or 8


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

JBjerregaard2 said:


> Does anyone know if by chance a us shop still has these for sale
> would be fun to have a pair again, looking for US size 71/2 or 8


I'd buy a new pair in a heartbeat..Very very unlikely that any new ones exist.


----------



## JBjerregaard2 (Nov 11, 2009)

I know,

however just the other day, I went in to a local roadbike shop, and to my supprise
they still had Jolly shoes that where from the mid 80's and also time shoes from late 80's


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

Those 80s Time shoes were fine shoes...I just bought some cheap time shoes that sort of look like those..


----------

